# where to buy high current 26650 imr or 32650 batteries?



## moviles (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm looking for 3.7v 26650 or 32650 batteries with 20-30 amp max current draw

I found some 26650 imr batteries in lighthound and battery space but all have only 10 amp max current , why only 10 amp? the aw 18650 have 16 amp max






*IMR26650 Specifications:* Nominal Voltage : 3.7V
Capacity : 4000mAH 
Lowest Discharge Voltage : 2.50V
Standard Charge : CC/CV ( max. charging rate 5A )
Cycle Life : > 500 cycles
Max. continuous discharge rate : *10A*
Operating Discharge Temperature : -10 - 60 Degree Celsius
Size : 26.18mm (1.03") x 65.33 mm (2.57") +/- .05mm

the aw26500 have 20 amp max but only 2300 ma-h

and no way to find 32650 imr batteries

I need *3.7v* batteries (no 3.2 lifepo4)

were to find 3.7v 26650 or 32650 batteries for more than 20-27 amp ?


----------



## Fulgeo (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey moviles,

I wanted to throw this out there incase you have not thought of it. Have you ever thought of getting some Emoli cells out of a Milwaukee 28v battery pack? You can score 7 raw cells out of that pack. I did this about 2 years ago. I reach for my Emoli when I have a mod with over a 10A draw. If I remember correctly here are the specs.

26700 Lithium Ion Cells.
Encased in a stainless steel can.
3000 mAh (actually 2670 mAh) 3.7 volt cells, charge voltage of 4.2 volts.
Continuous discharge rate of 20A and burst of 60A.

Of the 7 cells I have lost 3 of my cells over the years. Two of them I lost from over discharging, so beware not to take them lower than 3.0 volts. I have no idea how the third one died. And for what it is worth I cut apart a DeWALT battery pack to get 10 A123 cells of which not one has died to date. I know that A123 cells are LiFePO4 cells and only 3.3 volt (not what you wanted) but I wanted to say they have proven to be extremely robust.

P.S. You can charge the Emoli on a standard Lithium charger.

Happy Mods!


----------



## Slickseth (Apr 30, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/A123-REPLACEMEN...Accessories&hash=item5ad4b92360#ht_1100wt_990


----------



## TriChrome (Apr 30, 2010)

26650:

http://www.batteryspace.com/limnnirechargeable26650cell37v4000mah10arated148wh.aspx


----------



## Slickseth (Apr 30, 2010)

TriChrome said:


> 26650:
> 
> http://www.batteryspace.com/limnnirechargeable26650cell37v4000mah10arated148wh.aspx


 

That's the battery that the OP posted. As he stated, it has a 10A max discharge rate. He is looking for something that can handle 20A-30A.


----------



## TriChrome (Apr 30, 2010)

My bad, thought he was looking for that exact cell.


----------



## moviles (Apr 30, 2010)

Slickseth said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/A123-REPLACEMEN...Accessories&hash=item5ad4b92360#ht_1100wt_990



Ty all









this one from ebay appears to have dont safe chemistry but max current draw its 30 amp:twothumbs

the molicel imr-26700a have safe chemistry? it says imr but says too litium-ion
http://www.molicel.com/hq/product/DM_IMR26700A.pdf
http://www.molicel.com/ca/pdf/IMR26700.pdf

its rated at 3.8v not 3.7v, much better.....but will be chargued at 4.2v too

some 32600- 32650 option ?


----------



## Linger (Apr 30, 2010)

try some li-po packs from RC hobby places. They've got packs rated 30C to upwards of 60C.
(like hobbyking)


----------



## Inkidu (May 1, 2010)

These are rated at 70 A discharge rate but they are Li-FePO4 26650 cells.

For some reason they, from what I have read so far, aren't so favored

for some flashlight applications. Maybe someone could tell me why

or a link? I want to make a pack as a replacement for my cordless lawnmower 

with a 13 year old battery that somehow still cuts(barely)

http://yhst-65588400267125.stores.yahoo.net/prdeki.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## jasonck08 (May 1, 2010)

The A123 Systems Li-Fepo4 cells are great. They are the highest quality and have the lowest internal resistance out of any cell I've heard of. They can be discharged at insane currents.

They also have the best cycle life. I think in some tests they were claiming up to about 8,000 cycles.


----------



## Linger (May 1, 2010)

the RC packs are 3.7v nominal, regular 4.2v charging lithium chemistry. And uber performers too, 

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...Product_Name=Turnigy_2650mAh_3S_40C_Lipo_Pack
Spec.
Minimum Capacity: *2650mAh
*Configuration: *3S1P / 11.1v / 3Cell*
Constant Discharge: *40C*
Peak Discharge (10sec): *50C*

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...t_Name=Rhino_1850mAh_4S_14.8v_40C_Lipoly_Pack
Capacity : 1850mAh
Constant discharge: 40C
Burst rate: 50C (15sec)
Configuration : 4S 14.8v
Pack size: 111x34x27mm
Weight : 225g
$29.99


----------



## moviles (May 2, 2010)

jasonck08 said:


> The A123 Systems Li-Fepo4 cells are great. They are the highest quality and have the lowest internal resistance out of any cell I've heard of. They can be discharged at insane currents.
> 
> They also have the best cycle life. I think in some tests they were claiming up to about 8,000 cycles.



ty yea The A123 Systems Li-Fepo4 cells are nice 

but I need 3.7-3.8v batteries and 4.2v with the battery full charged

I prefer 1D batteries for more runtime but no way to find 32650 32600 or 32500 batteries with 20-30 amp max current draw

the the molicel imr-26700a have safe chemistry? and the ebay 26650?

I cant understand why the 26650 imr batteries with safe chemistry are rated at only 10 amp max, the aw16650 are rated at 16 amp max


----------



## moviles (May 2, 2010)

Linger said:


> the RC packs are 3.7v nominal, regular 4.2v charging lithium chemistry. And uber performers too,
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...Product_Name=Turnigy_2650mAh_3S_40C_Lipo_Pack
> Spec.
> ...



ty good rc pack but I think this pack doesn't have 32650-32600-32500 or 26650 batteries


----------



## Fulgeo (May 2, 2010)

Inkidu said:


> These are rated at 70 A discharge rate but they are Li-FePO4 26650 cells.
> 
> For some reason they, from what I have read so far, aren't so favored
> 
> ...


 
The major reason that LiFePO4 aren't as favored in flashlight applications is that they only supply 3.2-3.3 volts per cell. The IMR cells and other Lithium Ion cells typically supply 3.7 volts per cell. Alot of people miss that 0.4 volt in there builds. Alot of the LED folks also want to drive single cell torches. Many of the emitters that are used have forward voltages in the 3.3-3.7+ range. Now do not get me wrong the LiFePO4 cells are nice and I have quite a few. In your particular case of fashioning a battery pack for your cordless lawn mower they would work great. One of the major advantages that LiFePO4 cells have over IMR is cycle time. LiFePO4 cells are typically rated at 2000 cycles where as most other rechargable Lithium Ion cells are 500 cycles. LiFePO4 cells can also be recharged very quickly.


----------



## moviles (May 6, 2010)

why the hell the 26650 imr are rated at only 10 amp max? the smaller aw 26500 are rated at 20 amp max and all the aw imr batteries are rated at 8-10C max

what will happens if I drive the 26650 imr batteries at 20-30 amp?? (are rared at 10 amp max)

explosion risk with this chemistry?


----------



## moviles (May 16, 2010)

someone understand chinaise?




http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-db2-2dce623b188353cc53a0ceed793e17c4.htm

the max constant current draw are 20 30 or 60?










but are li -in batteries not imr :sick2: I prefer safe imr batteries with lower internal resistance


----------

